# Swan Speakers..What do you think?



## tr0y_audi0

Hey Guys,
We may be orginizing a deal to start carrying a full line of HiVi Audio speakers who are the makers of Swan Diva. I am trying to take a poll on who would be interested! as well as if you think it is a good idea? The reason I am asking is that Swan wants us to commit to a huge amount yearly, but there are only a couple US dealers right now and I think that we could do pretty well. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## bobditts

got a link troy?


----------



## ca90ss

http://www.swanspeaker.com/index.asp


----------



## bobditts

http://www.swanspeaker.com/product/htm/mview.asp?id=361

Im really digging that setup right there!!! I think their products look very nice. Id do it!


----------



## tr0y_audi0

Yeah they look great,
We should be getting some sample sets in the shop in a few weeks
I will keep you posted


----------



## WLDock

I heard that the Swans M200MKII was supposed to be a nice multi-media or nearfield studio monitor for the money?
http://www.swanspeaker.com/product/htm/view.asp?id=364

Their stuff does look interesting. I do like the fact that they offer a variety of designs to fit many different taste and decors. I guess it comes down to price, quality, and sound. Seems their raw driver seem to test OK...have yet to hear that they were awesome or anything.

Put it this way...if there was a SWAn retail store here in my area, like the one out in Cali, I would have checked them out already. So, I guess you guys would really have to get the word out to the masses about the line. Might have to spend some money on promo?


----------



## tr0y_audi0

What can you buy for $209?
Not much and that cabonet looks killer for the price real wood!
most others would have a cheap finish..
Im down for it so is my Boss man, Just wanted to see what the Informed public would say










Another Tower Set










WLDock said:


> I heard that the Swans M200MKII was supposed to be a nice multi-media or nearfield studio monitor for the money?
> http://www.swanspeaker.com/product/htm/view.asp?id=364
> 
> 
> 
> Their stuff does look interesting. I do like the fact that they offer a variety of designs to fit many different taste and decors. I guess it comes down to price, quality, and sound. Seems their raw driver seem to test OK...have yet to hear that they were awesome or anything.
> 
> Put it this way...if there was a SWAn retail store here in my area, like the one out in Cali, I would have checked them out already. So, I guess you guys would really have to get the word out to the masses about the line. Might have to spend some money on promo?


----------



## Griffith

^So that 2-way bookshelf is $209 for the pair? If so, that's a damn good price especially with the really nice looking enclosure.

I voted no because I'm sure they're going to be rediculously expensive. And there's not too many good reviews on HiVi products. Like that tweeter in that tower posted above, I've yet to read a good review on it. And the tweeter on that bookshelf looks like the TN25 tweeter that sells on pe for $9, again I've yet to see a stellar review on it. The only thing they have going is the nice enclosure.


----------



## [email protected]

is that a hi-vi tweet on that tower pic? So they dont use proprietary drivers? they just assemble cabinets?


----------



## dmazyn

Back when I was looking at Home Theater speakers the Swan Diva's always came up as a solid choice.


----------



## tr0y_audi0

Griffith said:


> ^So that 2-way bookshelf is $209 for the pair? If so, that's a damn good price especially with the really nice looking enclosure.


Yes it is a good deal!
They thrive on the best enclosures & afordable gear

as most of us on DIYMA id say 98% of the SQ is the install
with such care on the enclosures i have no question that they are a great buy for the money
the tower in the pic is only $1300pr
Is it in the same class as a KEF XQ40 for $1700 each?
or the KEF IQ9 $650 each (Same Price Point)
not sure i will keep you posted as we will be getting the demo set soon


----------



## [email protected]

so that first pic of the bookshelves look to be powered, are they? what are the knobs on the bottom for?


----------



## tr0y_audi0

BeatsDownLow said:


> so that first pic of the bookshelves look to be powered, are they? what are the knobs on the bottom for?



Yes sir
M200MkII active desktop loudspeaker system 

2.1 channel 
Self-powered 
Connects to any portable or line-output music source 
Onboard volume, bass, and treble controls


----------



## CulinaryGod

Those are def. very nice for the price. I might just have to pick a pair up and see how they do.


----------



## GlasSman

BeatsDownLow said:


> is that a hi-vi tweet on that tower pic? So they dont use proprietary drivers? they just assemble cabinets?


How many companies actually do use propietary drivers?

Below a certain price point you can't do it.

It's VERY possible to make a great sounding sets of speakers using inexpensive drivers.

I like those powered speakers...nice.


----------



## WRX/Z28

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Yes sir
> M200MkII active desktop loudspeaker system
> 
> 2.1 channel
> Self-powered
> Connects to any portable or line-output music source
> Onboard volume, bass, and treble controls


They look sexy for computer speakers. Gonna do a forum member only hookup?


----------



## tr0y_audi0

You can get the HiVi Speakers on Madisound
>>LINK<<


----------



## tr0y_audi0

They also have "Highend Car audio"
HiVi Car Amp
Specifications: 
RMS output per channel at 13.8 volts.
Front & rear channels:
Rated power output: 4 X 120W(4Ω,RMS)
4 X 200W(2Ω,RMS)
Mono bridge mode:
Rated power output : 2 X 360W(4Ω,RMS)
2 X 450W(2Ω,RMS)
Frequency response: 20Hz - 20KHz(±0.5dB)
Distortion: <=0.2%(1KHz)
S/N ratio:>=91dB(A-weighted)
Input impedance: 47K
Input sensitivity: 0.1 - 8V
Fuses: 40A X 3
Dimensions: 455 X 250 X 62mm3( Length X Wide X Height )
Weight: 5.9Kg

Filter configuration

Front:
Highpass variable: 30Hz-200Hz
Lowpass variable: 30Hz-200Hz

Rear:
Highpass variable: 30Hz-200Hz
Lowpass variable: 30Hz-200Hz


----------



## [email protected]

I would take a set of the computer speakers


----------



## tr0y_audi0

>>Comp Set<<


----------



## TurboFC3S

BeatsDownLow said:


> is that a hi-vi tweet on that tower pic? So they dont use proprietary drivers? they just assemble cabinets?


Swans and Hi-Vi are the same company, so you could say they are all proprietary drivers ... just ones also offered to the public. 

Swans offers good value, but I wouldn't carry anything from their line that would necessitate a $1000+ sticker price. Most of their towers are highly colored, their appeal is more visual. But even with the colorations they're a good buy in the $500-$800 range. I think the best Swans product is the D2.1SE bookshelf. It's a well designed and musical speaker, not a detailed speaker, but easy to listen to and good with lots of recordings. It also can really dig low for a bookshelf, but it takes a minimum of a 100 watt amp to get it moving.

The D2.1SE bookshelf uses the D6.8 woofer btw, which IMO is the best Hi-Vi driver to date. I have 12 of them myself for a commercial bookshelf design I'm developing.


----------

